# TJ07 Re-Build Log



## jellyrole (May 26, 2010)

I've had this case for some time now and after looking at many, many work logs that other people have created based off this case, I've decided to make my own.

Hardware being used:
i7 920 D0<<Traded coxmaster for my old C0
EVGA 3x SLI E758-A1
Sapphire HD5870
G.Skill Trident 2000 CL7
OCZ Agility<<Fresh from RMA, replacing my old Apex
Seagate 1TB 
DVD Drive
Cooler Master SilentProM 1000W Power Supply

Cooling:
EK Supreme HF CPU Block Acetal+Nickel
Aqua-Computer AquagrATIx 5870 Block
EK Full Cover Motherboard Block
7/16 ID, 5/8 OD Masterkleer Tubing
EK Black Compression fittings
MCP655 Pump w/EK D5 Top
2 x MCR320-QP Radiators<<This will be interesting


Stick around!


----------



## jellyrole (May 26, 2010)

Mid Plate Primed and Ready for Paint:









Paint station:


















None of these are really even close to being finished with paint.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 27, 2010)

heres a blast from the past. my tj07 in 2007


----------



## jellyrole (May 27, 2010)

Cool, that's the same size tubing that I'll be using. I'm coming from 1/2" tubing, so we'll see how well it works.


----------



## rick22 (May 27, 2010)

Looks sweet...


----------



## Carlitos714 (May 27, 2010)

cant wait to see this complete


----------



## jellyrole (May 28, 2010)

I just bought a new motherboard..now was the time, and after a whole day of thinking about it, I did it.

I bought the ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution. 

More pics tomorrow..


----------



## jellyrole (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Assassin48 (May 29, 2010)

Is that from a spray can or an actual gun ?

looks good thats why im asking, and what brand ?


----------



## mlee49 (May 29, 2010)

Are those 140mm Xiggy's?  Gotta love them still and while spinning.

Nice re-build man!


----------



## jellyrole (May 29, 2010)

From can, applied after primer. I believe the brand is Velspar, sold at Lowe's.

Those are the 120mm.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 29, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> From can, applied after primer. I believe the brand is Velspar, sold at Lowe's.
> 
> Those are the 120mm.



Did you sand the case down ?

I'm getting ready to paint my stacker and i want to do it right the first time.


----------



## jellyrole (May 29, 2010)

Yes, I sanded, blew it off with an air compressor, wiped it down with acetone, sprayed primer, and then painted. Time consuming..absolutely. Worth it..absolutely.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 29, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Yes, I sanded, blew it off with an air compressor, wiped it down with acetone, sprayed primer, and then painted. Time consuming..absolutely. Worth it..absolutely.



Its shows in the pics 

Thanks for the info


----------



## jellyrole (May 29, 2010)

Yea, no problem. If you have any other questions..just ask.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 29, 2010)

had to de-rivet some more parts but here is the progress






going to sand and primer tomorrow


----------



## jellyrole (May 29, 2010)

What color/where are you painting?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 29, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> What color/where are you painting?



I'm thinking White/Black/a little red here and there

Going to paint in my back yard


----------



## jellyrole (May 29, 2010)

Make sure to get it as high off the ground as possible. I've ignored this factor in the past..wind = dirt + bugs.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 29, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Make sure to get it as high off the ground as possible. I've ignored this factor in the past..wind = dirt + bugs.



yea, i want to sand it and primer today, but its been really windy toady.


----------



## jellyrole (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2010)

that cant be MDPC-X sleeve


----------



## jellyrole (May 30, 2010)

No, it's what Performance-PCs puts on there fans.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

quick question jellyrole 

did you sand to bare metal ?
i was practicing on a hdd caddy that came with my case and i have been sanding this piece for a good 10mins with 220 sand paper and its not really coming off


----------



## jellyrole (May 30, 2010)

Just scratch the shit out of it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## jellyrole (May 30, 2010)

Sand paper takes a bit longer..and gives your hand cramps, I like it!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Sand paper takes a bit longer..and gives your hand cramps, I like it!



I used some 100grit sand paper and its taking a long time to remove it still 

I will go to lowes and pick up one of those adapters and then just sand smooth


----------



## jellyrole (May 30, 2010)

Here's what I used:


----------



## Assassin48 (May 30, 2010)

going to use some 60grit then some 80grit, this is one tough paint job.

I'm thinking of just doing the mobo tray to bare metal, but if the 60 grit can take off the paint in a timely manner then ill do the whole case. 

I'm stuck right now since lowes is closed.


----------



## jellyrole (May 30, 2010)

Yea, I didn't realize until just now that what you're sanding already has paint.


----------



## jellyrole (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## jellyrole (May 31, 2010)

Sweet!

I rubbed that white stuff out.


^^lol, I'm talking about the stuff that was stuck on the paint on the mobo tray.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 31, 2010)

I'm going to copy your mobo tray but with different colors


----------



## jellyrole (May 31, 2010)

Nice! I just have some cutting on the divider plate thing now on the back side so all the cables run behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## freaksavior (May 31, 2010)

subbed  this looks nice.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks!

These need cleaning..





Sweet shot of the compression on the white tubing.





Here is how things will look at the bottom of the case. There will be 4 fans in the middle(on the outside slots due to the pump) and 3 fans on each side of the radiators.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow, great looking project. Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 1, 2010)

Fan setup at the bottom:


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2010)

That black/ orange theme is going to looks soooo nice


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't forget about the white(haven't seen too much of it yet).


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good there jellyrole. Love the theme so far.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks..up too late, but I have more pictures for when I wake up.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 2, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Thanks..up too late, but I have more pictures for when I wake up.



Can't wait to see 'em.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a lot of sexy fans   Nice sleeving


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2010)

ooft, loving the colour scheme!

subscribed!


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Jun 2, 2010)

looks super nice, I see we both go about our projects the same way, hopefuly soon i can start my loop log..subscribed!!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2010)

look'in good bro! that is a lot of Xiggy fans you have there Is the back sheet the only orange piece on the case?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)

No, the PCIe covers are also orange.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 2, 2010)

can you flip the tray ?
like have the cpu at the bottom of the tray 

Doing that to my stacker, i think it will look a lot better in your case tho


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)

I really hate how that looks, but it's possible. I'm not doing it.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow nice


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

bro the orange tray and orange Xiggy fans are just pure sex!  What color tubing you going with again? Black right?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 3, 2010)

Black and white tubing. Thanks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Black and white tubing. Thanks!



Should look pretty crazy with the orange.  You using any lighting?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't think so, but that's a quick something to change.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> I don't think so, but that's a quick something to change.



I think some nice lighting will give it a nice touch


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 3, 2010)

I gotta ask, what power supply are you going to put in there? I say this looking at my TJ07 and knowing that it is impossible for me to fit two triple radiators and a power supply in the bottom of the case. Other than that she is looking pretty damn nice


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 4, 2010)

Whilhelm, I'll be posting a picture of this on Monday when I receive my Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold series from them.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 5, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks! Can't wait to get all of this loop figured out!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 5, 2010)

did you sleeve anything ?

i have a ton of cable sleeving to do, its going to be a pain


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)

Trust me, I know it's going to be a pain. I can't get the staple to let the pin release, so I guess I need to buy a couple of the tools online.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 5, 2010)

use 2 staples and some needle nose pliers

I used this guide when i first sleeved some cables, the tools broke to easily 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=202639


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)

I also followed that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

that last updated was gold


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad you liked it, that makes it worth doing!

I see you mlee49 looking on here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Glad you liked it, that makes it worth doing!
> 
> I see you mlee49 looking on here.



Sometimes the comments and feedback is what keeps you motivated and going bro, you need that in every successful build


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea, this is something I've been wanting to do for a long time, comments/feedback are just a plus!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 6, 2010)

I got all the blocks cleaned today, and I'll post some pictures in a bit.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 6, 2010)

The blocks look a ton better than my pictures show them.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 6, 2010)

Absolutely amazing build

Subscribed~


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Hammer!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 6, 2010)

I like seeing the ketchup "cleaner" idea in use as I have read about it several times; but never tried it.
Those blocks look really good


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks, they did clean up very nicely with ketchup. That was my first time doing that and it worked amazingly!


----------



## shevanel (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking good. Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll have some more for you later tonight/tomorrow when I wake up. Hoping to have everything running tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 7, 2010)

wow dude those blocks were terrible!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

Yea, no kidding. The guy I bought them from told me before hand, and they were cheap.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

i like your color scheme, are those 2x 120s ?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

No, those are 2x 90 or whatever size that is. They're the stock fans from the TJ07 that I painted the fins white.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> No, those are 2x 90 or whatever size that is. They're the stock fans from the TJ07 that I painted the fins white.



how you paint the fans ?

1 coat of primer then paint ?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

On those fans, I didn't even use prime. 1 coat of paint then done.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## DannibusX (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks fantastic, Jellyrole.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

mobo looks great with all those fittings and blocks on


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! You should see it with the EK Supreme HF CPU block on it now.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay - well then just show us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Thanks guys! You should see it with the EK Supreme HF CPU block on it now.



We would if you posted a pic


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)

I suppose that might work









Uploading now..


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^^ jiZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ`


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 7, 2010)

That's some hot stuff right there.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice  love the orange.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I got the tools to start sleeving in the mail just now..woot!


----------



## steelkane (Jun 8, 2010)

Any plans on something orange on the outside of the case


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 8, 2010)

No, I'm not that good at paint/have money to get it powder coated.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe some orange feet


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 8, 2010)

We'll see


----------



## HammerON (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy shit - that looks amazing


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, I'm considering painting those little fans orange now, but I'll wait until it's all built including tubing.

The power supply didn't get here today as planned, so that's a hold up.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)

FinallY!  It's coming together!  The sleeving is beautiful bro!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, sadly when I put it on the GPU 2 of the sleeves came out of the heatshrink..nub mistake!


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 9, 2010)

Didn't think orange and black would go but how wrong I was.

Very very sexy so far and love the cabling.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! I'm going to really start sleeving tonight.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 10, 2010)

You need to paint those fan grills orange. 

Good work on the split loop single res. 

I am still waiting to see how you mount the powersupply.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 10, 2010)

Actually, its 1 loop, not split.

That Y-splitter is actually going from the res to the pump and from the res to a stopper to make draining less of a bitch.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 10, 2010)

That is a good idea with the y-splitter. I have two chrome bitspowers from a previous build that I am going to add one for draining on my current H20 build


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 10, 2010)

Yea, I was planning something different with it in my head, but when I was looping last night I forgot, so it ended up being as shown on tv, or above in this thread..which ever you prefer.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 10, 2010)

Where can I find this??


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 10, 2010)

It came with my motherboard.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 10, 2010)

Can it be used with other boards??


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 10, 2010)

My board has a unique pin setup slot thingy for it, so I doubt it.

In other news...I had teh leakzz!! I mounted the acrylic pieces on the GPU block upside down<<stupid, and the radiator fittings were leaking. In other, other news..the loop is being bled right now.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 10, 2010)

My board has a unique pin setup slot thingy for it, so I doubt it.

In other news...I had teh leakzz!! I mounted the acrylic pieces on the GPU block upside down<<stupid, and the radiator fittings were leaking. In other, other news..the loop is being bled right now.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 10, 2010)

Leaks suck!!!
But at least you have the y-spliter for an easy drain


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 10, 2010)

Yea, letting my GPU dry for as long as I can stand without running the machine before putting power through it. I have a fan on it while the loop is being bled.







I realized these aren't the correct ones...of course, after I opened every package. I'll contact Newegg and see if they'll do anything about it, if not, too bad. I did order 12 of the correct splitters from Mountain Mods, though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

D'OH

did you want the 4pins instead?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 10, 2010)

No, I need the 2 connectors of the Y to be the pins sticking out head, and the 1 to be the same as what's on the fans. This way I can actually hook them up to my fan controller.

Also found out that the pump outlet is what I was using as an inlet..so I have to drain yet again.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought caulk today to seal the bottom 2 fittings on the radiator. You can't see it from the outside and I didn't wanna strip it down yet again.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 11, 2010)

Good news, the 5870 is alive after taking on some water!! Posting this from the main rig now! It's not picture worthy yet, however, there's still a leak I need to fix and until I do, the power supply is sitting on the top of the case.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 11, 2010)

That is very good news jellyrole


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> That is very good news jellyrole



x2.  What do you think is causing the leak man?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

A bad o-ring on a fitting on the radiator is most likely, I may end up having to drain the loop part way then roll it so it sits on the front panel and drys then put my caulk on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> A bad o-ring on a fitting on the radiator is most likely, I may end up having to drain the loop part way then roll it so it sits on the front panel and drys then put my caulk on.



Cool, well good luck with that bro   Keep us posted once you get it done.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, I have to velcro mount everything first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Ok, I have to velcro mount everything first.



I use velcro when possible, it's great stuff


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice clocking, so you got everything fixed now?  Temps are great too!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks, got a PM from a dude on XS saying I have the CPU block mounted incorrectly so I'll get around to moving the springs to the top of the plate later.

No, the leak is still pulling one on me I believe, either that or I'm still bleeding the loop. The res level hasn't dropped too much in a while, so we'll see after a 4 hour cod session I have coming up!

>>>Heading to the WPrime thread now.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

Bitchin' job.  Sorry to hear about your leak.

What is the advantage of the D5 top for the 655, other than looks and being able to use different fittings?  I have been looking at one of those, myself.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

It increases flow, but decreases head pressure. Obviously, I needed flow and different sized fittings.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

4.2GHz - This is after 1 hour of playing Modern Warfare 2!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't find water, but I'm also scared to move the radiators around too much, and the level in the reservoir hasn't dropped in about 8 hours, so I think it sealed itself up! I'll be moving the power supply to the inside of the case now and start doing the finishing touches.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job, hope to see more soon.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 26, 2010)

Midnite8 said:


> Great job, hope to see more soon.



You prolly won't be seeing any updates, I heard he was banned from things he said in a private argument with a moderator.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww that sucks! He's a good guy I did a deal with him!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

shevanel said:


> You prolly won't be seeing any updates, I heard he was banned from things he said in a private argument with a moderator.





That's a disappointment. I was enjoying this build log.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 2, 2011)

you're back and alive? how did the rig turn out?


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 2, 2011)

It turned out okay. The motherboard has acted funny since the summer so I'm going to see if Micro Center has any left in stock, if not I'll probably be getting the P6T7 with full cover block from a dude on XS for $350. My RAM has gone bad and I'm just now getting a chance to start up the RMA process and I can't tell if it's the solid state or the motherboard, but sometimes the motherboard randomly decides(while in Windows) that my HDD is the main drive causing the whole thing to crash.


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, I got back from my bowl trip to New York and the motherboard died and took the RAM with it.

This is on the way!: ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer






Along with some Corsair XMS3 1600 CL9 RAM.

The G.Skill kit is on it's way to RMA at the moment.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 5, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> This is on the way!: ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer
> http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i296/mikecdm/For Sale/100_0165.jpg.



Holy crap! that is the craziest full-board water block I have ever seen.


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 5, 2011)

I know! When I first saw that in the for sale section at XS I about shat myself!


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 5, 2011)

This is the memory kit I got from a member of Hard for cheap:

CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 7, 2011)

Another update!

The motherboard should be here in a few hours so I will, of course, be getting some pictures for you guys to drool at.

Also, I just bought a 12GB kit of Corsair Vengeance and a 2TB Seagate drive from Newegg because they were on sale. Hopefully my XMS3 RAM kit gets here today so that I can get the beast running again.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2011)

is the block made by Duniek?


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 7, 2011)

That's very likely, I'll send a PM and find out for you.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jan 7, 2011)

you have pm jellyroll


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, that block was made by Duniek. The RAM got here, but the mail man didn't ring the door bell so the motherboard is still with him..


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 12, 2011)

Motherboard got here and it's a beast. It weighed 8 lbs with full cover block installed and nothing else.

12GB Kit of Corsair Vengeance RAM got here today along with the 2TB Seagate drive. 

Hopefully I can get some pics for you guys tomorrow.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 12, 2011)

The new loop is more simple due to only have 1 block compared to 3 on the mobo..I like it!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow that motherboard block is fricking awesome!!!!!!1111


----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> The new loop is more simple due to only have 1 block compared to 3 on the mobo..I like it!



Agree with that


----------



## CrazyMonkeyTM (Jan 13, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> The new loop is more simple due to only have 1 block compared to 3 on the mobo..I like it!



And it's going to look better that way, more clean (the way I like it) and simple!!!

Nice project... Love it all the way!!! Congratz!!!


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

MAJOR UPDATE!!!!!!





I'm out of AA batteries and I don't feel like moving, sorry guys. Tomorrow!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sweet setup, I wanna see the ram installed on that board!

KC's got some killer setups!  Go KANSAS!!


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

I actually just got back to Manhattan(home of the real Kansas school lol).


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh please!  Kitty Cats have been crap lately.  Oh well, they'll be better in the fall.

Go buy some AA's and get some pics of that ram!!!


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

I left it in the packaging just for you guys. It's so tempting to take out, but I figured you guys have waited this long I better get some sweet shots for you.


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

It seems that my camera is actually broken, so no pics for probably about another month..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 14, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Yes, that block was made by Duniek. The RAM got here, but the mail man didn't ring the door bell so the motherboard is still with him..



then no one else has the same block  fucking nice


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

The room is still cooling down. I have all the windows open and the heaters been off since I got back, but It's still right around 80F in here..That is with WCG running.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2011)

What is all of you voltages in bios?


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll get some pictures later..I'm downloading Windows 7 right now so I can install it. I didn't realize the only disk I had was the beta lol


----------

